# GTO in a game!



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I just bought Need for Speed Most Wanted for Xbox and I noticed in the manual a picture of a Black/Black GTO as one of the cars you can drive! It looks just like my 06! :cool


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

fullarmor2 said:


> I just bought Need for Speed Most Wanted for Xbox and I noticed in the manual a picture of a Black/Black GTO as one of the cars you can drive! It looks just like my 06! :cool


They also have the GTO in need for speed undergroung 2 and gran turismo 4.


----------



## CarzyCaz (Mar 6, 2006)

Not only is it fun to drive in NFS Most Wanted, but you get chased by GTO police once you reach a level 3 "heat" level (that means when you piss off the slow cops enough  )


----------



## SDSU_GTO (Jan 17, 2006)

yeah, the GTO in NFS is great for running from the cops because you can ram through blockades using the GTO's extra...uh..."heft".


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Uh, I don't think that matters too terribly much. I was able to ram through fine with the Chevy Cobalt.


----------



## SDSU_GTO (Jan 17, 2006)

there is a difference in the mass of the cars in NFS. it does matter when you hit the blockading cars. can you get through a blockade in an Elise? sure. but not as easily as you can in a GTO.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Forza has the GTO also.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok, man, I'm not gonna argue with you about a video game.


----------



## SDSU_GTO (Jan 17, 2006)

lol. ok. :lol:


----------



## EllisJuan (Feb 17, 2006)

Starrbuck said:


> Ok, man, I'm not gonna argue with you about a video game.


Good because you would be wrong. NFS uses mass when calculating collisions.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I saw a GTO in the season finale of 24: Season 3... red '04...


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

The GTO is great in GT4 for PS2, its only the '04 though. I guess thats ok cause thats what I own lol!


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

BlownGTO said:


> The GTO is great in GT4 for PS2, its only the '04 though. I guess thats ok cause thats what I own lol!


I'm ashamed of the exhaust tones in GT4. I wanted more Umph but got more Pfff, sounds like a moded 6 banger with Flowmaters if you ask me. Other than That great Game My favorite car though is the Viper SRT-10


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

EllisJuan said:


> Good because you would be wrong. NFS uses mass when calculating collisions.


I wonder if they use them when u ram roadblocks, becuase I wasn't even going very fast in an EVO and I demolished a Heavy SUV...

I'm getting pissed at NFSMW, I'm #3 on the Blacklist and I can't get through the last Milestone to race the #2 guy!

I keep getting busted by the cops before I can evade them after dodging 12 roadblocks!


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Noraku_6.0L said:


> I'm ashamed of the exhaust tones in GT4. I wanted more Umph but got more Pfff, sounds like a moded 6 banger with Flowmaters if you ask me. Other than That great Game My favorite car though is the Viper SRT-10


I agree, they made every V8 sound ricer, they did so good with the rest of the game, why did they F that up?:agree


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

They also have the UK copy of the 
Monaro in NFS. They have some smooth body kits, but I really prefer to keep it stock on the exterior, and run 100k worth of performance upgrades. I love racing in my own car! Sucks for these other guys who have a tricked out car in the game, but have to drive their mom's hand me down Camry.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Shea said:


> I wonder if they use them when u ram roadblocks, becuase I wasn't even going very fast in an EVO and I demolished a Heavy SUV...
> 
> I'm getting pissed at NFSMW, I'm #3 on the Blacklist and I can't get through the last Milestone to race the #2 guy!
> 
> I keep getting busted by the cops before I can evade them after dodging 12 roadblocks!


I beat it a couple of weeks ago, the ending is very dissapointing to say the least, you bust your ass to go through all of that and all you get is a lousy short video.:willy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Bummer.  I just beat #2 last night so I only have one guy to go. I figured I would be getting it on with Mia or something after I beat him...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Shea said:


> I figured I would be getting it on with Mia or something after I beat him...


Hell I feel ya man, some of the crap on that game is rediculous. Recently I've been beating the crap out of Forza Motorsports, really cool simulator, very fun and challenging (Blockbuster hates me, I've had it for 3.5 weeks :lol: ).


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Shea said:


> Bummer. I just beat #2 last night so I only have one guy to go. I figured I would be getting it on with Mia or something after I beat him...



I can't get the bounty high enough to get passed #9. I can't seem to do enough damage or something. :confused


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Grey-Goat said:


> I can't get the bounty high enough to get passed #9. I can't seem to do enough damage or something. :confused


If I was in Shiloh, IL, I'd show you how...... it takes forever once you pass # 4-5.
Anybody in here a Halo 2 player?


----------

